# Steamspiele funktionieren?



## micsterni14 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,hat jemand zur Zeit Probleme mit steam bzw Spielen für Steam?

Seit ein paar Tagen schließen sich alle Spiele nach wenigen Minuten mit der einfachen Fehlermeldung "Programm funktioniert nicht mehr"
(Napoleon,Warhammer zbsp)

Ist da irgendeine Abhilfe bekannt?Habe am Sys nichts verändert.


----------



## Muetze (24. Mai 2013)

eigendlich nicht, dota und co gehen ohne Probleme.

clientregestry.blob schon gelöscht?
Systemcache der einzelnen Spiele richten lassen?
Steamsetup neu runter geladen und nochmal drüber installiert?

bei Fragen nochmal schreiben


----------



## Erok (24. Mai 2013)

Also meine Spiele via Steam funktionieren alle absolut problemlos. 

Zumindest hier in der Region Stuttgart gibts damit keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Mai 2013)

Lass mal den Spielecache über Steam prüfen. Gegebenenfalls die Festplatte mit CHKDSK/Scandisk checken lassen.


----------



## Shona (24. Mai 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Zumindest hier in der Region Stuttgart gibts damit keinerlei Probleme.


 Es kann niemals ein Regionsproblem sein 
Wenn ein Spiel gleich nach dem start mit "Programm funktioniert nicht mehr" abstürzt dann liegt es an Steam vom TE 

@micsterni14
Um rauszufinden ob jemand noch das Problem hat solltest du auf das Spiel in deiner Bibliothek gehen und dann rechts auf "Forum" klicken. Wenn da keine Einträge sind die irgedendwas aussagen das jemand das Problem hat dann solltest du das Problem bei dir suchen


----------



## WinNuker84 (24. Mai 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Also meine Spiele via Steam funktionieren alle absolut problemlos.
> 
> Zumindest hier in der Region Stuttgart gibts damit keinerlei Probleme.


 
Made my day 


[ironie]
Fahr doch mal mit deinem PC zwei-drei Orte weiter um zu sehen ob es dann geht!
[/ironie]


----------



## micsterni14 (25. Mai 2013)

Muss heut alles neu machen...*nerv*

Da greift man lieber gleich zur Raubkopie*Ironie* -.-

Einzige was geändert/neu installiert wurde war BatmanAC + Games for wind.


----------

